

Ask HN: What is the best remote desktop app for helping clue-less users? - cgbystrom

I plan on installing software on my parents and grand parents computers for doing remote help whenever necessary.<p>What is the best tool for this? Preferably one that works with Mac and Windows. Commercial or free, doesn't matter.
======
retroafroman
<https://secure.logmein.com/> is popular with people I know and fits the bill.

------
elviejo
I've had good experiences with Copilot. <https://www.copilot.com/>

